# Mitangler fuer Quantum Tandem Cup gesucht (bitte Beitrag nicht verschieben)



## dorschman (3. November 2006)

Hat noch jemand von Euch spontan Lust mit mir zusammen am 11.11.06 beim QuantumTandem Cup auf Fehmarn mitzufischen.
Hier wird in 2er Teams gefischt Die nebeneinander Angeln
(sozusagen in einen Eimer fischen)

Falls ja bitte schnellstens PN am mich

Gruss
Dorschman


----------



## Pikepauly (3. November 2006)

*AW: Mitangler fuer Quantum Tandem Cup gesucht (bitte Beitrag nicht verschieben)*

Bin auf der Insel! Kann aber nur mit der Spinn und Fliegenrute fischen, da ich kein Brandungsgeschirr habe. Müsstest mir das Geschirr leihen denn angel ich mit.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Mitangler fuer Quantum Tandem Cup gesucht (bitte Beitrag nicht verschieben)*

Hi, Lust hätte ich schon, bräuchte ein paar Infos zu dem Cup, ob es dort aus der Brandung vom Boot/Kutter losgeht. Welche Uhrzeit etc.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. November 2006)

*AW: Mitangler fuer Quantum Tandem Cup gesucht (bitte Beitrag nicht verschieben)*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Hi, Lust hätte ich schon, bräuchte ein paar Infos zu dem Cup, ob es dort aus der Brandung vom Boot/Kutter losgeht. Welche Uhrzeit etc.



Hier gehts um Brandungsangeln.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Mitangler fuer Quantum Tandem Cup gesucht (bitte Beitrag nicht verschieben)*

Ok, danke, also ich könnte dabei sein wenn sich nicht bereits wer anders gefunden hat. würde ich dann aber gern alles per PN besprechen!


----------



## dorschiie (4. November 2006)

*AW: Mitangler fuer Quantum Tandem Cup gesucht (bitte Beitrag nicht verschieben)*



dorschman schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand von Euch spontan Lust mit mir zusammen am 11.11.06 beim QuantumTandem Cup auf Fehmarn mitzufischen.
> Hier wird in 2er Teams gefischt Die nebeneinander Angeln
> (sozusagen in einen Eimer fischen)
> 
> ...


wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen.
fahre aber leider an dem tag wieder ab.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Mitangler fuer Quantum Tandem Cup gesucht (bitte Beitrag nicht verschieben)*

Wie per PN schon mitgteilt kann ich leider doch nicht dabei sein, also neue Freiwilligefür den leiben dorschmann her bitte!

Gruß benny


----------



## frankyforello (13. November 2006)

*AW: Mitangler fuer Quantum Tandem Cup gesucht (bitte Beitrag nicht verschieben)*

Wie ist der Quantum Tandem Cup gelaufen? Samstag war ja hervoragendes "Brandungswetter"....


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Mitangler fuer Quantum Tandem Cup gesucht (bitte Beitrag nicht verschieben)*



frankyforello schrieb:


> Wie ist der Quantum Tandem Cup gelaufen? Samstag war ja hervoragendes "Brandungswetter"....


 
In anbetracht dessen das 149(=298 Angler!!!!) Teams gemeldet waren, war die Ausbeute mehr als dürftig!!! Es wurden gerademal 162 (oder 169??) ´maßige Fische gelandet!!!
Es wurde in den Sektoren Altenteil (?? Fische), Niobe (24 Fische, da stand ich mit meinem Partner), Marienleuchte/Leuchtturm (Damen/Jugendsektor ?? Fische) Marienleuchte (11 Fische), Presen (4Fische!!!!) und Miramar (60Fische) geangelt.
Es war mir von Anfang an klar das Miramar den Gesamtsieger stellen wird, da ein Trainingsfischen in Miramar am Freitag gut Dorsch bei uns brachte!!!
Ach so, grösster Dorsch war 69cm und die grösste Platte war 33cm(oder 43???) 

Ab ca 19Uhr30 braute sich über Dänemark ein ziemlich heftiges Gewittertief auf welches uns kurz vor Ende der Veranstaltung an der Nordküste voll getroffen hat!!! Orkanböen und Heftigster Regen verbunden mit ziemlich grossen Hagelkörnern waren die folge!!! Dabei hat es so ziemlich alle Dreibeine oder zumindest die Ruten umgehauen und es gingen einige Beachbuddys zu bruch (Plastikgelenke)... War schon ne beängstigende Situation!!! Nach 5min war der Spuk dann aber (zum Glück) genausoschnell wieder vorbei wie es gekommen ist!!!...


----------



## frankyforello (13. November 2006)

*AW: Mitangler fuer Quantum Tandem Cup gesucht (bitte Beitrag nicht verschieben)*

Oha, ziemlich hohe "Schneiderquote"! Hoffe, das du wenigstens ne Platte in Niobe bekommen hast...
Wurde Westermarkelsdorf nicht befischt?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Mitangler fuer Quantum Tandem Cup gesucht (bitte Beitrag nicht verschieben)*



frankyforello schrieb:


> Oha, ziemlich hohe "Schneiderquote"! Hoffe, das du wenigstens ne Platte in Niobe bekommen hast...
> Wurde Westermarkelsdorf nicht befischt?


 
Yo, war ne ziemlich hohe Schneiderqoute!!! Bei uns wollte sich auch kein Platter einstellen, obwohl wir alles gegeben haben!!! Aufgrund der doch recht eng ausgesteckten Plätze und dem ziemlich heftigen westlichen Winden konnten wir leider die Rollbleimethode nicht anwenden und mussten uns auf das "ranzupfen" der Montagen beschränken (200gr liessen sich so grade eben in der Spur halten).... Hat aber auch nix geholfen. Dazu kam das mit einstzender Dunkelheit die Krabben mächtig hunger auf Wattis bekommen haben!!! (halbwertzeit der Wattis am Haken *max.* 7min) 
Ich hab nachher mit 5-8 Wattis pro Haken gefischt um überhaupt ein wenig Köder länger als 5min in fischige Gefilde zu bringen...
An der Westküste war wegen der Winde kein fischen möglich, da kein Strand mehr vorhanden war...


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Mitangler fuer Quantum Tandem Cup gesucht (bitte Beitrag nicht verschieben)*

Na das war dann ja nicht gerade erfolgreich das Angeln, hab ich ja Glück gehabt, dass ich doch keine Zeit hatte.
Schade für die die dran teilgenommen haben, trotzdem ein Petri an die Fänger.

Gruß Benny


----------



## Klaus S. (13. November 2006)

*AW: Mitangler fuer Quantum Tandem Cup gesucht (bitte Beitrag nicht verschieben)*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Ich hab nachher mit 5-8 Wattis pro Haken gefischt um überhaupt ein wenig Köder länger als 5min in fischige Gefilde zu bringen...



War in Presen und hab bis zu 20 Wattis aufgefädelt und selbst die waren nach 5 Min. von den Krebsen weggefuttert.
Die Krebse müssen dort gestapelt gestanden haben ansonsten kann das wohl kaum angehen das der Haken so schnell blitzeblank war. Egal wo man hingeworfen hat, die Viecher waren einfach überall. Man konnte die lieben Krabbler auch im Uferbereich sehen. 

Achja, schönen Dank an denjenigen der meinen Kumpel und mir unsere gewonnenen Waagen geklaut hat. Viel Spaß damit Du Vollspacken... sei froh das wir Dich nicht erwischt haben sonst häts bisschen aua gemacht.


----------



## sunny (13. November 2006)

*AW: Mitangler fuer Quantum Tandem Cup gesucht (bitte Beitrag nicht verschieben)*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Achja, schönen Dank an denjenigen der meinen Kumpel und mir unsere gewonnenen Waagen geklaut hat.




Wie bitte, wat ging denn da wieder ab. Das ist doch wohl das Hinterletzte :v . Leute gibt es #d .


----------



## Fleischwolf (13. November 2006)

*AW: Mitangler fuer Quantum Tandem Cup gesucht (bitte Beitrag nicht verschieben)*

Moinsen

Mein Kumpel und ich waren am Samstag auch dabei und standen Miramar und hatten von ca. 25 Fischen gerade mal drei Maßige.
Das nächste mal wird es bestimmt besser.
Krebse waren bei uns keine aber dafür ne Menge Kraut und Böen von rechts, die auch den ein oder anderen Ständer umfallen ließen.
Was mir nicht passte: hohe Teilnehmerzahl bei dem Sitzplatzangebot.#q 
Und bei dem Startgeld ist bei anderen Veranstaltungen noch eine Mahlzeit inkl.

Petri Fleischwolf


----------



## Klaus S. (13. November 2006)

*AW: Mitangler fuer Quantum Tandem Cup gesucht (bitte Beitrag nicht verschieben)*



Fleischwolf schrieb:


> Und bei dem Startgeld ist bei anderen Veranstaltungen noch eine Mahlzeit inkl.



Dafür sind dort aber die Tombolapreise weniger...
Habt ihr euer Startgeld erst später bezahlt?? Wir wußten gleich wie teuer die Veranstaltung ist und hätten ja auch mit den Popo zu Hause bleiben können was wir aber nicht gemacht haben.

Schön das es immer und überall Nörgler gibt :m


----------



## Reisender (13. November 2006)

*AW: Mitangler fuer Quantum Tandem Cup gesucht (bitte Beitrag nicht verschieben)*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Dafür sind dort aber die Tombolapreise weniger...
> Habt ihr euer Startgeld erst später bezahlt?? Wir wußten gleich wie teuer die Veranstaltung ist und hätten ja auch mit den Popo zu Hause bleiben können was wir aber nicht gemacht haben.
> 
> Schön das es immer und überall Nörgler gibt :m


 

Klaus !!!!!

Mol nicht so Streng, wer nichts Fängt, der braucht was ins Bäuchle....#6


----------



## Klaus S. (13. November 2006)

*AW: Mitangler fuer Quantum Tandem Cup gesucht (bitte Beitrag nicht verschieben)*



Reisender schrieb:


> Klaus !!!!!
> 
> Mol nicht so Streng...



Streng wären wir nur zu den Typen der unsere Waagen gezockt hat. #y|smash:


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Mitangler fuer Quantum Tandem Cup gesucht (bitte Beitrag nicht verschieben)*

Sei doch froh dass es WAAgen sind und nicht WAgen


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Mitangler fuer Quantum Tandem Cup gesucht (bitte Beitrag nicht verschieben)*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> War in Presen und hab bis zu 20 Wattis aufgefädelt und selbst die waren nach 5 Min. von den Krebsen weggefuttert.
> Die Krebse müssen dort gestapelt gestanden haben ansonsten kann das wohl kaum angehen das der Haken so schnell blitzeblank war. Egal wo man hingeworfen hat, die Viecher waren einfach überall. Man konnte die lieben Krabbler auch im Uferbereich sehen.


 
Oha, da habt Ihr ja in dem absoluten Topsektor gestanden#d :q . In Presen standen auch meine anderen beiden Kollegen. Die haben genau das gleiche erzählt. Sie konnten aber "zumindestens" mit rieseigen Auftriebsperlen noch einen kleinen Wittel und nen Dorsch (beide Untermaßig) an den Haken bekommen. Bei dem Krabbenfrass ist das schon als kleine Sensation zu werten:q  

[/quote]Achja, schönen Dank an denjenigen der meinen Kumpel und mir unsere gewonnenen Waagen geklaut hat. Viel Spaß damit Du Vollspacken... sei froh das wir Dich nicht erwischt haben sonst häts bisschen aua gemacht.[/quote]
Nee ne!!! Was waren DAS den für armsehlige Gestalten!!!#d |gr:  Es gab doch nun wirklich fast für jeden was aus der Tombola!!! Gut, es war nicht alles Topzeugs aber jeder hat was bekommen... Bei mir ist es auch nur so ne "9,95 Pikerolle" geworden... Aber die Chance auf wirkliche schöne Preise war auf jeden Fall gegeben...


> Mein Kumpel und ich waren am Samstag auch dabei und standen Miramar und hatten von ca. 25 Fischen gerade mal drei Maßige.
> Das nächste mal wird es bestimmt besser


Dafür hattet Ihr in Miramar wenigstens Fisch!!! Für die etwas besseren Fische war die Veranstltung leider zu früh zu Ende!!!
Am Freitag hatten wir in Miramar gut Fisch!!! Aber die maßigen kamen erst so ab halb zehn/zehn in Wurfweite!!! Davor war die Nemorate auch ziemlich hoch!!!


> Was mir nicht passte: hohe Teilnehmerzahl bei dem Sitzplatzangebot.#q
> Und bei dem Startgeld ist bei anderen Veranstaltungen noch eine Mahlzeit inkl.


Bei dem Sitzplatzangebot muss ich Dir recht geben!! Der Dänschendorfer Hof war bei der Teinehmerzahl eindeutig überlastet!!!! Dazu gerademal 3 Bedienungen!!! Haben am Abend ne geschlagene Stunde gewartet bis wir überhaupt ne Bestellung aufgeben konnten.... Das nächste mal vielleicht doch den Grünen Jäger nehmen...
Aber was Du mit dem Startgeld hast kann ich nicht nachvollziehen???? So eine fette Tombola sieht man auch auf den wenigsten Veranstaltungen!!!!!!!!! Die Tombola war schon das Startgeld wert!!!


----------



## frankyforello (14. November 2006)

*AW: Mitangler fuer Quantum Tandem Cup gesucht (bitte Beitrag nicht verschieben)*

War eigentlich "Uns" Uwe Bötcher zugegen oder hat gar mitgefischt? Die Sprüche beim Schur - Cup waren schon sensationell...


----------



## Klaus S. (15. November 2006)

*AW: Mitangler fuer Quantum Tandem Cup gesucht (bitte Beitrag nicht verschieben)*



frankyforello schrieb:


> War eigentlich "Uns" Uwe Bötcher zugegen oder hat gar mitgefischt? Die Sprüche beim Schur - Cup waren schon sensationell...



Er war nicht da... er ist ja auch von DAM und nicht von Quantum/Zebco/Browning. Seine Sprüche waren wirklich immer sehr gut. Der Quatum-Tandem-Cup ist aber ein recht guter Ersatz für den großen Schurcup, fehlt nur noch ein anständiger Ersatz für den kleinen Schurcup :m


----------



## frankyforello (15. November 2006)

*AW: Mitangler fuer Quantum Tandem Cup gesucht (bitte Beitrag nicht verschieben)*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Er war nicht da... er ist ja auch von DAM und nicht von Quantum/Zebco/Browning. Seine Sprüche waren wirklich immer sehr gut. Der Quatum-Tandem-Cup ist aber ein recht guter Ersatz für den großen Schurcup, fehlt nur noch ein anständiger Ersatz für den kleinen Schurcup :m


Als Schwiegervater von Danny hätte er doch ruhig mal ein paar zupfen können - oder machen die Knochen nicht mehr mit?:m


----------



## FieteJansen (15. November 2006)

*AW: Mitangler fuer Quantum Tandem Cup gesucht (bitte Beitrag nicht verschieben)*

Na dann weiß ich ja endlich was in Marienleuchte am Samstag los war.....
Hatten zu viert fürs Wochenende eine Hütte in Marienleuchte gemietet um der geliebten Meerforelle aufzulauern. Kurz bevor wir zum Strand wollten, wurde Marienleuchte geradezu von Anglern überflutet... Das wars dann mit unserem Spinnfischen |gr:
Kann man ja nicht ahnen... 52 Wochenenden pro Jahr und dann sowas. Naja, sind dann nach Katharienhof.
Am Sonntagmorgen lag dann in Marienleuchte allerdings eine Platte zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort - 39 cm!!! 
Soviel zum Thema: "Ihr könnt dann morgen unsere Reste haben die wir euch übrig lassen!" :m


----------

